
Show HN: I made a service to easily manage feedback from customers - tmvst
https://www.feedbear.com
======
tmvst
Hello everybody :)

For the past month I've been working on a service to easily manage feedback
from your customers.

One thing that I found missing in other tools was painless process of leaving
feedback. Some took it too far with on-site widgets that interfere with more
important things like Intercom. With FeedBear your customers can leave
feedback right from the Intercom widget, with no extra account needed. If the
choose to stay in the loop, they can leave their email to receive an
invitation.

With an account created, your customers can vote and receive updates about
your progress. You get to see who voted for what, who are the most active
customers and the most important: what to build next.

If you have any questions, I'm ready to answer them. Enjoy!

